# 8.2-Release PPC-loader problems



## racecarr (Oct 25, 2011)

Greetings,

I've tried to install FreeBSD 8.2 on two different Macs which both have bad optical drives. So I am trying to perform the install from removable media. I've tried USB flash drive and an external firewire HD. Neither is working. I can get the loader to boot (manually through open firmware) but I can never get past the loader. It always ends up saying 
	
	



```
can't load 'kernel'.
```

I get farther along with the USB/flash drive: it will actually state 
	
	



```
could not open <OF device tree path>
```

I followed the steps from this post: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=25266. I can use *dir <OF device tree path>,:\* to list the contents of the install CD on the flash drive. I've passed the argument of the <OF device tree path> to the loader when I run the *boot* command.

When I run *lsdev*, it shows no block devices available. Should I give up and set up a DHCP/TFTP/NFS server and run the install that way? Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------

